# Emergency: Anemic Goat Need help fast



## LuckyStarFarm (Jun 27, 2022)

To preface, I have a vet from the area going to look at her tomorrow. He could see me no sooner. I'm just trying to keep her on her feet until then. 

My goat suffered from what I think was a worm overload. Her poops are now normal raisin shaped instead of the oblong shape worms give so I believe I have gotten rid of the worms. I dosed her with 3ml of Fabenazol. I have been giving her power punch nutrient drench. I gave her about 5 ml yesterday morning (was trying for 6, but she moved) , last night stepped it up to 8, and gave her another 8 this morning. She weighs my guess around 55-60 pounds. I noticed it because she went off hay yesterday morning. She does not look any different than normal, but when i peeled back her eyelid, it was white and i knew she was anemic. No temperature.

Main symptoms are not eating and seeming tired/down and shivering. Last night she was more active, moving around the yard and eating leaves. Today she is hiding in her house. She was picking at hay yesterday, today she is only eating a few bites. I offered her grain today and she is eating only little bits at a time. She will walk if I get her up, but she will eventually just walk back to the house. She will go to put leaves in her mouth but then lose interest. This morning I noticed she started shivering which she was not doing last night. Not dehydrated, but she has free choice electrolyte water and I made her drink about a 3/4th of a cup of pedalyte. She is a nigerian dwarf doe if that is relevant, she is 6 years old and had a c section last september.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 27, 2022)

In a lot of places Fenbendazole is no longer an effective wormer for goats.  However, it is recommended to give 3 times the labeled dosage for 3 days in a row if you do use it.  Re-dose in 10 days.  I would be suspicious of one dose of wormer clearing her parasite load.

If your goat has white eyelid membranes she needs iron.  I would be using injectable iron for her.  

Hope the vet can help you with her - it sure sounds like she is in dire straights.  Good luck!


----------



## LuckyStarFarm (Jun 27, 2022)

frustratedearthmother said:


> In a lot of places Fenbendazole is no longer an effective wormer for goats.  However, it is recommended to give 3 times the labeled dosage for 3 days in a row if you do use it.  Re-dose in 10 days.  I would be suspicious of one dose of wormer clearing her parasite load.
> 
> If your goat has white eyelid membranes she needs iron.  I would be using injectable iron for her.
> 
> Hope the vet can help you with her - it sure sounds like she is in dire straights.  Good luck!


I ended up feeding her an iron supplement pill actually. She bit it in half and only got about 45mg in about half. I cannot find injectable iron only oral iron I called every tractor supply in a half-hour radius, I am sure they will have some tomorrow when I take her to the vet.

I am unsure about the wormer. It was what I was told to buy from another vet (who is no longer practicing, went to work for the state). I will ask tomorrow if there is something better. I was told to stop using ivermectin. (as if i could get some, even if ).

She ate some hay and some grain this evening. Stopped shivering. under her eyelid maybe looks a little pinker. I am hoping we are turning this around.


----------



## animalmom (Jun 28, 2022)

Please keep us posted on how your girl is doing.  Collective hug going your way.


----------



## LuckyStarFarm (Jun 28, 2022)

So we got into the vet today. 
As I was loading her up, a rush of white stuff came out of her vagina. She had a uterus infection before, about 6 months ago, 3 months after her surgery. That was what the vet diagnosed it as. Her uterus drained (all over the inside of my car) so hopefully its all out.

He did not listen to me about the anemia and did zero listening to what I was trying to tell him, he would hardly even listen to her medical history. He also talked down to me a bunch, in a very condescending way, telling me she could have died (I know, I've been the one taking care of her this whole time) and trying to mansplain to me, a woman, about uteruses of which none of the information told me anything about what was wrong. He also told me she would be worth $30 at an auction as shes worthless to breed as if she wasn't my beloved pet. I paid an insane amount of money for that c section knowing she would never have babies again, it wasn't about that for me. He was overall very mean sounding and I probably will not be going back. This is not the time to not treat an animal owner with respect and compassion.

 He thinks I should have her spayed. I asked him about it, and he told me no he wouldn't do it (so why mention it?) and I should go to the state vet college. They quoted me 2k and that is not happening.

So also he gave her antibiotics and sent her home with a bunch more. I am going to give her the antibiotics and pursue a second opinion (and possibly a third). in the meantime, she is now eating. I isolated her into the barn and she has her own blower fan lol. I appreciate you all for listening to my rant/update.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 29, 2022)

Any update?  Hope she's doing ok!


----------

